# Acres per hour for different pieces of equipment



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I am have a chance to bid a larger shopping center. Now instead of asking how much would this be?, I'm wondering what equipment production rates are.

Let's say on a 3" plow

Skid-10 Ft pusher
Backhoe-12' Pusher
Loader-16' Pusher

Is it safe to assume 1 acre/hr with a truck and a 8.5v?

Lot is fairly open with a few islands

I suspect that they are just looking for numbers to complete a search for bids, but I would have never had the chance to bid if they didn't call.

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Containment Plows 



Equipment “C Lot” “A”-Lot

Skid Steer with 8’ Pusher .5 acres/hr to 1.8 acres/hr

Skid Steer with 10’ Pusher .6 acres/hr to 1.9 acres/hr

WD Backhoe with 10’ Pusher 1.0 acres/hr to 2.3 acres/hr

4WD Backhoe with 12’ Pusher 1.2 acres/hr to 2.5 acres/hr

4WD Backhoe with 14’ Pusher 1.4 acres/hr to 2.8 acres/hr

Articulated Lder w/ 16’ Pusher 1.8 acres/hr to 3.7 acres/hr

Articulated Lder w/ 20’ Pusher 2.7 acres/hr to 5.5 acres/hr

Articulated Lder w/ 24’ Pusher 3.2 acres/hr to 5.9 acres/hr







SNOW PLOWING PRODUCTION RATES


Plow truck with 7.5 - 8’ blade can clear one acre of area with no obstructions, no light poles, no intrusive curbs, and mostly wide-open areas as follows:

Snowfall Time (minutes) Time (decimal)

2” 45 minutes .75 hours
4” 60 minutes 1.00 hours
6” 75 minutes 1.25 hours
8” 90 minutes 1.50 hours
10” 105 minutes 1.90 hours
12” 120 minutes 2.00 hours


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

That looks like SIMA rates


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Clapper&Company;824681 said:


> That looks like SIMA rates


Why yes Mr. Clapper, and when he joins he can use me as a referral.!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

So not only are you pimpin out FF now your pimpin out SIMA too?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Clapper&Company;824687 said:


> So not only are you pimpin out FF now your pimpin out SIMA too?


What makes you think that? I'm only here to help out fellow snowplowers.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Clapper&Company;824687 said:


> So not only are you pimpin out FF now your pimpin out SIMA too?


hes got his hand out all overpayup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;824700 said:


> hes got his hand out all overpayup


I'm looking into something for next year too!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

He'll have his black over coat on too!!


----------



## standenc (Oct 11, 2008)

Grandveiw i tell you what you are first class someone ask a ? you go and give them the best answer you can and i respect that. Its hard to find good honest people like that. i know i use a lot of info you give to others thanx


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

standenc;824757 said:


> Grandveiw i tell you what you are first class someone ask a ? you go and give them the best answer you can and i respect that. Its hard to find good honest people like that. i know i use a lot of info you give to others thanx


Us WNY guys stick together. GV gives you a good answer then goes OT with pictures of ice cream wagons. I guess I cant complain after his answer


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

standenc;824757 said:


> Grandveiw i tell you what you are first class someone ask a ? you go and give them the best answer you can and i respect that. Its hard to find good honest people like that. i know i use a lot of info you give to others thanx


I second that!!!! I just wish he would stop using my wife's picture as his avatar.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Brad3403;824936 said:


> I second that!!!! I just wish he would stop using my wife's picture as his avatar.


Don't make me come over and give you a beat down!:realmad:


----------

